# Pregnancy in vizslas



## Sharon Bates (May 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me at what stage in pregnancy a vizsla starts to show?
She is 5 weeks today at 2nd mating and I thought signs would be there by now 
Sleeping a lot but still up for walks and trips in the car!!
Confused.com


----------

